# Dealing with a coordinated, multiple-location terrorist attack



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*The Tactical Approach*
with Jeremy Stafford

*Dealing with a coordinated, multiple-location terrorist attack*
*Multiple Attack Counter Terror Action Capabilities - or MACTAC - *
*is a blend of USMC fire-team tactics and current Police active shooter tactics*

*"Everything's going to change." Those were the words that Bill Murphy, longtime Huntington Beach SWAT Cop and Gunsite Rangemaster said to me as we watched the coverage of the 2008 Mumbai attacks on the TV in the Gunsite Instructors' cabin in early December of that year. Boy was he right. A couple weeks after that exchange I was called into my Captains office and assigned a new collateral duty, I would be working on a regional response to just such an attack. It was going to be called MACTAC and it was going to control my life for the next six months.*

*Dealing with a coordinated, multiple-location terrorist attack*


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I had MACTAC training a couple of months ago. It seems like a pretty good response to what's sure to come.... eventually.


----------

